# Looking to hunt exotics?



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I am a predator caller. 100%. I confess to calling and killing predators on a regular basis for upwards of twenty years now. I started out running a beat down SKS. The ballistics sucked, it was hell on fur, but I managed to ruin some. In 1999, I bought a used 223 Remington (my first varmint specific rifle), reloaded for her, and went to work. I've called in and taken countless fox, cats, coyote. I've called cougar, without tag. I've become proficient with electronics, both chip and tape, open reed, closed reed, bite calls, diaphragm, and handheld sound chip calls (like the Cass Creek). Ran and was successful with howlers, rabbit distress, fawn distress, bird distress, fox sounds, and any other sound that I figure may bring a critter to investigate. I've coaxed, lord knows, I've squeezed a bulb, lipped, or kissed, and squeaked a sneaky varmint up close. I'm so deep into calling predators, that some years back, I went to making my own sounds and interweaving them into useful sequences in order to lure predators to me. I went so far as to write about that and a lot of other tricks, in order to share my information of being better at it. I openly admit to teaching others how to do some "calling". At that point I became a proponent of the "sport of calling critters close". I do it, have done it, and will continue to do it. Calling. It's what I do. I have long ago, shot the barrel outta that old 223 Rem. But with all this knowledge of calling critters close, plus marksmanship, woodsman-ship, tracking skills,and yes, survival skills. I have never "called" in a raccoon. So now I am looking to call "raccoon" close. I need information pertaining to set-up and sounds. Obviously, I am doing it wrong, or I would have that coveted raccoon tail on the wall, right! Is anyone on this forum "raccoon savvy"? And also I plan to call up coati. So be thinking about what I can do for that. Any info on what I need, need to do, or look for, will be greatly appreciated. Now you may think....Exotics? Those are not exotics. But for a guy that has never taken out a raccoon or coati, it just has to happen, nuff said. Put your raccoon skin thinking caps on and help a guy out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sure there will some good info coming your way JT.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

If you want these guys phone numbers I'll be more than happy to give them to you. They will offer any help that they can.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sounds like a pup screamer is what I need, that and some raccoon pup screams on MP3. Late evening, appears to be a good time. Here in AZ, I can hunt raccoon at night with a lamp. The Coati will have to be a daytime only hunt, and there is a season on them. I wonder if raccoon sounds would work on the Coati. What sounds do you guys think would work to fetch up a Coati?


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good luck JT...looks like that MFK is a proven raccoon call !

hats off to those two fellas they sure are getting it done.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like MFK has a nice diaphragm mouth call and it sure works on raccoons. Wish I could use these type of mouth calls, but I can't stand to have them in my mouth. We have so many raccoons around here, they are a huge problem. In fact, I've had 3 in my back yard in the last couple months and I live right in the middle of a major city. Last fall I had trail cameras out on my friend's 100 acre property. In one night I had 14 raccoons show up to the corn feeder. I've seen 2 foxes and 1 bobcat while hunting, but never had a chance to take one and I want to get at least one of each.


----------



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

If you're ever going to be in the B'ham area...give me a hit on a private message. Seems like the raccoons are getting plenty to eat and drink in my neck of the woods.

Killing raccoons near my house is more like pest control than hunting. Occasionally a cat stays around for a while, but not too often. Grey foxes live here.

We could part with one with no prob...but rarely see many red fox. Prob only one or two per yr.


----------

